# 200Ct. Gem rose Quartz



## tazmainiendigger (May 1, 2004)

Here is a shot of the stone that came out of the digg'ns! I should yield a 100 Ct finished gem.... I think I will have it cut in the sahpe of a heart! Happpppppy digg'n! Taz[]


----------



## IRISH (May 1, 2004)

Ahh....    that is nice [],
 Don't see a lot of big facetable Rose Quartz,  the only bits I've seen bigger that that where from Brazil  where they can find blocks of it up to several tons but with only a few kilograms of gemstone in the lot.
 Great find.


----------



## sliphippy (May 2, 2004)

Thats beautiful taz.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 2, 2004)

Thanks! I have been mineral and gem collecting for 17 years now and must say it is just about the darkest rose quartz I have seen! My quess is that 150 years ago (90% 0f the bottles at this site have been pontiled)  some farmer or child found it at the old mine down on the back 40 acres brought it home and it was lost from there. The mine is called scribner ledge and was known for it's rose quartz and aquamarines.  Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 15, 2005)

It's backkkkkk!  [8D]  Just got back from my gem cutter/jeweler  Bob Prouty in Fryeburg, Me. What a fine job he did! The stone finished out at approx 50 cts. and it is flawless!  Bob said market value for this Me. stone was $1200.00- $1500.00 Yikes... I think I will check that old cellar hole out again this spring, you never know what the frost will bring up! Happy digg'n!! Taz


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 15, 2005)

WOW! Taz, that is something special. You're right the gem cutter did a fantastic job. Are you going to have it mounted? ps> I like the coins too...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Gary! Yes I would like to have it mounted in a brooch surrounded with some Maine  teal tourmalines I dug last fall.  I can hardly wait till this 3' snow pack melts!!![&:] Taz


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 15, 2005)

That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've ever seen Taz!  How awesome is that!  Thanks for sharing!
 BOB


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Bob yup that one is a keeper! For years I walked bye those old cellar holes that were close to the mines I frequented looking for minerals, now I dig them! It is amazing the things I find in the old house dumps, this "stone" being the best! I have also found aquamarine crystals, tourmaline specimens and large books of mica, it brings the past back to life just like it was yesterday...Folks back then were much like us today with a appreciation of the things of nature and the need for "cures" in there lives... Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Taz,
     Nice heart shape rose quartz. I like heart  shape stones as well. Here's one I had cut from a piece of amethyst I dug up in the hills near you. It weighs 55 carats. Aint just cellar holes and bottles to dig for in them Oxford County hills. Keep on diggin.
 Cliff


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice piece of Deerhill Cliff! Ready to go collecting yet??[8D] Taz


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 21, 2005)

here`s a cool link for oxford pegamite .....http://www.coromotominerals.com/index.html


----------

